# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  عایق الاستومری چیست؟

## chicad

عایق الاستومری نسل نوین یا عایق های فوم، با ساختار سلول بسته هستند که بر پایه لاستیک NBR-PVC (نیتریل بوتادین رابر) با اضافه کردن ترکیبات پلیمری ساخته می شوند.
عایق الاستومری بخاطر راندمان و طول عمر بالاتر نسبت به عایق های سنتی همچون پشم سنگ و پشم شیشه، امروزه به عنوان عایق حرفه ای و کارآمد در حوزه عایقکاری حرارتی و برودتی در صنعت تاسیسات و ساختمان به حساب می آید.
از مهمترین ویژگی های این عایق ها باید به طول عمر مفید بالا، مقاومت بالا در برابر نفوذ آب و بخار آب، نصب آسان و سریع، ضریب انتقال حرارت پایین، عدم وجود گازهای سمی (همچون HCFC و CFC)، انعطاف پذیری و شکل پذیری برای سهولت در عایقکاری اتصالات، غیرقابل اشتعال بودن، محافظت از تاسیسات در برابر خوردگی، عدم واکنش دهی با مواد آروماتیک و روغن های شیمیایی و غیره اشاره کرد.  مجموع این ویژگی ها و مزایا باعث شده که عایق های الاستومری بعنوان کاراترین و مناسب ترین گزینه در صنعت تاسیسات و تهویه مطبوع استفاده گردد.













این عایق ها به دو صورت عایق های ورقه ای و عایق های لوله ای تهیه و تولید میشوند.

جدول زیر انواع عایق های الاستومری و کاربرد آن را نشان میدهد:



*ابعاد*
*ضخامت*
*کاربرد*

عایق الاستومری لوله ای
از سایز 4/1 اینچ تا سایز 4 اینچ (ID:6mm-ID:114mm)
9mm,13mm.19mm.25mm
عایقکاری لوله های سرد و گرم، موتورخانه، رایزرها و اتصالات

عایق الاستومری ورقه ای
رول هایی به عرض 1 متر و طول متناسب با ضخامت
3mm,6mm,13mm,16mm,19mm,25mm,32mm,40mm.50mm
عایقکاری کانال، منابع، مخازن، تجهیزات موتورخانه، لوله های سایز یزرگ، چیلر و هواساز



جهت سهولت در نصب، عایق های ورقه ای به صورت خود چسبدار نیز ارایه میشود که دارای دو نوع چسبدار ساده و چسبدار مسلح میباشد.

همچنین در صورت استفاده عایق های الاستومری در فضای باز و در معرض نور خورشید، استفاده از انواع روکش های آلومینیومی الزامی است. این روکش ها در انواع 130 میکرون ساده، 170 میکرون مسلح، 240 میکرون و 400 میکرون قابل ارایه میباشد.

با توجه به خاصیت صوتی عایق های الاستومری، از عایق های شانه تخم مرغی جهت عایقکاری آکوستیک کانال، بدنه چیلر و دستگاه های صنعتی استفاده میگردد. ضخامت عایق های شانه تخم مرغی 13 تا 40 میلیمتر میباشد و در صورت نیاز به صورت خودچسبدار و انواع روکشدار نیز ارایه میگردد.

جدول مشخصات فنی عایق الاستومری

شاخصه فنی عایق
وضعیت عایق الاستومری 
توضیحات

*ضریب انتقال حرارت*
*(**Thermal Condutivity**)*
*ʎ**=0.037* (w∕m.K)→  T= +40 °C
*ʎ**=0.033* (w∕m.K)→ T=+ 0  °C
*ʎ**=0.028* (w∕m.K)→  T= -50 °C
مطابق با استانداردهای:

ISIRI 8621
EN 12667 (DIN 52612)


EN ISO 8497 (DIN 52613)

*درصد صرفه جویی انرژی****
*(ٍ**Energy Saving**)*
*70%* →* 92%*
*درصد صرفه جویی انرژی بر اساس ضخامت و شرایط اجرا، در این محدوده متفاوت است.

*محدوده دمای کاری*
*(**Temprature range**)*
*-198 °C* →* +105°C*
مناسب برای عایقکاری در :
تاسیسات موتورخانه  و سیستم‌های سرمایشی گرمایشی، سردخانه‌ها، تاسیسات نفت و پتروشیمی، صنایع غذایی و دامپروری، صنایع دارویی و ….

*عمر مفید*
*(**Shelf Life**)*
*بین 20 تا 30 سال*
جهت رسیدن به عمر مفید مطلوب، انتخاب مناسب و اجرای صحیح الزامی است.

*واکنش در برابر آتش*
*(**Reaction to fire**)*
*کندسوز و خودخاموش شوندهبا غلظت دود پایین.*
مطابق با استانداردهای:

ISO 1182
ISIRI 7271

EN 13823
Euro Class B,S3,d0


DIN 4102 D

*سمیّت دود*
*(**Smoke toxicity**)*
*غیر سمی.*
مطابق با استاندارد:
DIN 5510

*ضریب نفوذ بخار آب*
*(**Water vapor diffusion resistance factor**)*
*μ ˃   7,000*
مطابق با استانداردهای :

ISIRI 8116
ISIRI 7299


DIN EN 12086-13469

*_موادی با_ _μ__ بالاتر از 7000 ، در برابر نفوذ بخار آب و رطوبت محیط مقاوم می‌باشند._

*ضریب جذب آب کوتاه مدت*
*(**Water Absorption factor**)*
کمتر از 2% وزن اولیه
مطابق با استانداردهای:

ISIRI 7120
EN 12087

*خوردگی زیر عایق*
*(**Corrosion problems**)*
*pH neutral (7±1)*
(عدم ایجاد خوردگی زیر عایق)
مطابق با استانداردهای :

DIN 1988/7
EN 13468

*مقاومت در برابر گریس و انواع روغن‌ها*
*(**Resistance to oils and grease** )*
مقاومت بالا
–

*مشخصات زیست محیطیو بهداشتی*
*(ٍ**Ecological data**)*
عاری از ترکیبات سمی مانند آزبست،سیانورات، فرمالدهید، CFC، HFC و عدم ایجاد مشکلات تنفسی و عوارض پوستی.
–










سقف شیروانی
سقف شینگل
یونولیت سقفی
عصر شبکه

----------

